# Necron Tactics



## DSheppard91 (Mar 26, 2010)

i read somewhere about using a lord and pharias as a hit and run raid to get rid of a few troops early on in the game.
by using the veil of darkness to teleport the lord and pharias into the middle of the enemy army at turn one and using nightmare shroud to make them all run of the board egde.
has any one used this tactic with any success?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

You cannot use VOD with a squad of pariah; they don't have the Necron special rule. Sorry :biggrin:


----------



## DSheppard91 (Mar 26, 2010)

ok good to know, but the tactic itself, sound?
would you suggest a different unit?


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Against some armies it can work, depending on their deployment of course, but there are a ton of problems with the tactic.

The main problem is most things have pretty good leadership, and you're basing the tactic off of the Soulless ability of the pariah which you are now giving up. Since there's no reduction to Ld 7, everything is going to roll on their normal Leadership (including bonuses for VOX casters for IG and the Mob up rule for Orks, etc.)

Next problem is everything that doesn't run is going to fire into your teleported unit. This can cause you massive headaches since you're almost certainly not going to have another like unit within 6" in order to take your WBB rolls. 

The other problem, of course, is the risk that you take deep striking that close to multiple units. Deviation is NOT your friend :laugh:

Now, all that said, if you're playing against a low leadership army it can be an effective move. If I were going to do it, I might consider using Flayed Ones, since they have the same ability as Warriors to stand against shooting attacks and a better chance against CC units (better leadership, 1 more attack)

All told though, it's not a tactic that I particularly favor.


----------



## DSheppard91 (Mar 26, 2010)

ok great thanks.
Might look into using a different move
pity it would have been funny to watch part of the other guys army flee from my lord.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

You can still use the base tactic (Soulless with Shroud) and have very good success. It's just going to effect individual units more often that multiple ones. 

You can also modify the tactic slightly by using Deceiver instead of a Shroud Lord. His deceive power works much the same way as the Shroud does, but it's longer range AND effects fearless models (pinning test forces to ground, moral test forces a wound, AP -, for every point it fails by) which means it's GREAT against large sized ork mobs :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Daneel2.0 said:


> moral test forces a wound


This only happens in melee actually, the 'No Retreat' rule.
The Deceiver can just make Fearless units Fall Back as though they weren't Fearless, because he's that fucking awesome.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope, read the FAQ. 

Q. What effect does the C’tan deceive ability
have on fearless units?
A. The C’tan deceive ability can be used to force
even fearless units to take a pinning test, and
they will go to ground if they fail it. If a fearless
unit is forced to take a Morale test and fails it, it
will take a wound (AP–) for each point it fails the
test by.

I wish that you could get them to retreat this way, alas, GW says it's not so.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I usually go for the pinning tests anyway, as they are not Moral tests and Fearless units can't ignore them.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Bad idea with most armies being LD10 or fearless your just asking for your lord, and pariahs to be power fisted in the ass, almost guaranteeing you loss 200+ point of models to do virtually nothing. However I have hear it is effective vs. things that normally suck really badly like a static IG infantry gun line or a tau gun line.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Daneel2.0 said:


> Nope, read the FAQ.
> 
> Q. What effect does the C’tan deceive ability
> have on fearless units?
> ...


..
That's interesting.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

darklove said:


> I usually go for the pinning tests anyway, as they are not Moral tests and Fearless units can't ignore them.


Can't ignore the Deceive ability either, which is why I tend to use Deceiver and not Shroud when I want to use this tactic.



LukeValantine said:


> Bad idea with most armies being LD10 or fearless your just asking for your lord, and pariahs to be power fisted in the ass, almost guaranteeing you loss 200+ point of models to do virtually nothing. However I have hear it is effective vs. things that normally suck really badly like a static IG infantry gun line or a tau gun line.


What you're not getting is that Soulless (a Pariah special ability) drops leadership to 7. Combined with the Deceiver ability, which doesn't care if you're fearless or not, and you have a potentially very effective weapon. 

You're also off on the points by a factor of 3+ :biggrin:



Winterous said:


> ..
> That's interesting.


Yes. Yes it is :laugh:


----------



## DSheppard91 (Mar 26, 2010)

yea well it was going to be against a IG and tau army so thats why i thought about it.
i might give it a try and see how it goes and drop it if it fails epicly
thanks alot guys for the feedback


----------

